# help with stem ids



## koffee (Aug 21, 2005)

These pics are not the best, but hopefully someone can recognize these plants. If not, and you want more info, I can take stems out and try to get better pics.

First, I bought some ludwigia a few weeks back. I think it is repens, but I've seen a lot of pics on-line of repens that doesn't look like this to me.










Next is a stem I just got in the last few days. It was sold to me as Telanthera Magenta. So far, all the info I found about telantheras is about obviously different plants or non-aquatic plants. This stem looks a lot like my ludwigia. However, I've noticed two differences so far. The coloration of the leaves is much more evident than the ludwigia, and the coloration extends to some of the stems too. Both stems are in the same tank, so it is not because of different water. The telanthera is newer, but I don't remember noticeable stem coloration on the ludwigia ever.

Here's the telanthera magenta:










Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The _Ludwigia_ is mosty likely repens or a repens hybrid (maybe with palustris).

"Telanthera Magenta" is a combination of an outdated scientific name (Telanthera) and a trade name (magenta). The plant's actual name is _Alternanthera reineckii_. It doesn't look like there's any of that in your tank. I see some crypts in the background and _Ludwigia_ in front.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=58&category=genus&spec=Alternanthera


----------



## koffee (Aug 21, 2005)

The stems in front of the crypts... it looks like ludwigia to me too, except for the slightly more obvious color, and the color on the stems.

So, right now it seems that I just have two closely related ludwigias. As long as my mysterious telanthera isn't a terrarium plant, I'm fine with it.


----------

